#ubuntu-java 2006-06-12
<prgrmr> after update to dapper "javac" stop working, what can i do?
#ubuntu-java 2006-06-13
<Guest298> Hi
<Guest298> Anyone know why on some website, my browser close just after loading a Java page that work on my Windows machine ?
<Guest298> I did a fresh install
#ubuntu-java 2006-06-15
<the_Kane> hey
<doko> hi tmarble 
<tmarble> doko: guten tag!
<tmarble> you will be glad to know that I (almost) have a complete Ubuntu mirror built up within the Sun global internet
<doko> woot!
<doko> how's _07 going?
<tmarble> for some reason our rsync's can only do about 2 GB at a time?  
<tmarble> in any case it's almost ready
<tmarble> the DLJ bundles for _07 were *almost* ready for release.... I have proposed some somewhat aggressive changes to the README
<tmarble> to explicitly enable the very creative (and cool) packaging that you have done, doko, for Java
<tmarble> as part of the process the committee wanted to wait until we had peer review from a person who, unfortunately is on vacation
<doko> ahh, until when?
<tmarble> that person is due to return monday 6/19.... However, in the meantime, I have submitted my changes for peer review
<tmarble> to one of the senior technical people within the Java organization... he told me that he would be able to begin his review
<tmarble> yesterday.. I have not heard anything back yet.
<tmarble> I'm sorry for the delay
<doko> and any news about the differing class files in rt.jar?
<tmarble> doko, you previously mentioned running chroot environments.... I'm wondering if you do this, for example, to test things (prospective packaging)
<tmarble> on edgy while running in dapper (for example)
<tmarble> no news on rt.jar... I will see what I can do today about that
<doko> install dchroot and debootstrap, debootstrap from http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/
<tmarble> so you are saying "yes, that's the way to test java on edgy"?
<doko> I think, that's the best way without upgrading your host environment to edgy, which will be broken very soon ...
<tmarble> great.. thanks for the clarification
<tmarble> btw... are you going to Paris next week?
<doko> run: debootstrap edgy /srv/chroot/edgy
<doko> yes, I'll be there
<tmarble> regrettably this is not the summer I go to France :-(
<doko> then in /etc/fstab add
<doko> proc            /org/chroot/edgy32/proc         proc    defaults,auto   0 0
<doko> devpts          /org/chroot/edgy32/dev/pts      devpts  defaults,auto   0 0
<doko>  /home           /org/chroot/edgy32/home         none    rw,bind         0 0
<doko>  /tmp            /org/chroot/edgy32/tmp          none    rw,bind         0 0
<doko> (using the correct paths ...)
<doko> add the edgy chroot in /etc/dchroot.conf
<doko> mount -a
<tmarble> so is  /srv/chroot/edgy the filesystem on the HOST (e.g. Dapper) where the chroot is to be installed?
<doko> then copy /etc/resolv.conf into /src/chroot/edgy/etc/
<tmarble> and, if so, how much space do you usually use?
<tmarble> FWIW I usually use resolvconf
<doko> yes, space: what you install in that chroot ;)
<tmarble> hehe
<doko> you might want to install libnss-db on both the host and the chroot to keep user information in sync
<tmarble> ok, cool
<tmarble> [OT]  how is the python packaging thing going with Debian?
<doko> going forward ...
<tmarble> great
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-11
<leonel> wow !http://gnu.wildebeest.org/diary-man-di/?p=37  
<leonel> http://gnu.wildebeest.org/diary-man-di/?p=37    so this is  for  gutsy right ?
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-12
<jaiderfercho27> buenas noches
<jaiderfercho27> que se dice de java
<xjagox> wenas
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-13
<ubuntu-home> i'm trying to play with synapse, i get the following error message
<ubuntu-home> You must set the JAVA_HOME variable before running Axis2 Script.
<ubuntu-home> how do i set the java_home variable?
<icf7> Could someone here have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5514 (Sunflow rendering system) ?
<man-di> icf7: sure
<man-di> I can review but I'm no MOTU
<icf7> man-di: Thank you
<man-di> icf7: several issues, wanna discuss in private?
<icf7> man-di: Could you just comment or write it in here?
<man-di> its a bunch and some might need some discussion, depending on what you know about the debian java policy
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-17
<man-di> hello tmarble 
<tmarble> hi man-di!
<juan_> Hi, anyones knows why I cant create a new proyect in Netbeans, I installed Netbeans 5.5.1 + JDK6
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-09
<dholbach> good morning
<dsmith1974> Hi all, is this the right place to ask why I cannot install the Sun JRE onto Ubuntu 8.04?
<jamil_11020429> How can I configure java on ubuntu ? (I m a complete noob and just thinking to learn java)
<robilad> jamil_11020429: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-12
<jmckinzie> can someone help with my ubuntu java issue?
<jmckinzie> getting applet not initialized on every java applet.
<jmckinzie> application/x-java-vm IcedTea class,jar Yes   application/x-java-applet IcedTea class,jar Yes
<jmckinzie> those are my plugins.
<dholbach> good morning
<xhaker> howdy all
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-13
<dholbach> good morning
<gnnarin> cki di voi conosce e magari ne fa uso di jdbc?
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-14
<enterneo1> how is sun-java-6 different from openjdk-6 for a newbie programmer who would rarely open up JDK source code?
<userrrrr> Where I can find the table Or the list with classes java ?
<userrrrr> бля =(
<userrrrr> i find it  http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-15
<rgl> hi.
<rgl> how do I install sun-java6-jre in hardy?    here its failing with dependency problems prevent configuration of sun-java6-jre :-(
<siretart> I'm trying to fix batik to build in ubuntu
<siretart> the package seems to expect to be build with jdk 1.4, which does not seem easy on the ubuntu autobuilders
<siretart> I've therefore tried to build it against 1.6, by adding /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun to JAVA_HOME_DIRS
<siretart> which which didn't work out
<siretart> see here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15266499/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.batik_1.6-3ubuntu1%7Eppa1%7Ehardy1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<siretart> the package is available in my ppa, if someone could fix it to build, that would be marvelous!
<man-di> siretart: the only possible solution is probably tp update the package to 1.7
<siretart> hm. do you feel like doing that? :)
<man-di> unlikely currently
<man-di> siretart: Vincent Fourmond started on it but he is missing in action afaik
<reinhold> Apparently, the sun java compiler (from ubuntu packages) does not load the jar files that other packages install in /usr/shar/java... How can I make it load them???
#ubuntu-java 2009-06-08
<meghraj> heyy
<meghraj> man i have a problem in java can anybody gave solution
<meghraj> hellooooo
<meghraj> any one here
#ubuntu-java 2009-06-10
<AnAnt> Hello, I need to discuss the dependencies of velocity, why does velocity depend on ant ?
<AnAnt> the dependancy of velocity on ant makes it also pull in the default-jdk package (since default-jdk is Recommended by ant)
<AnAnt> although velocity (as far as I know) is just a bunch of classes that can be used by other java software
<persia> AnAnt, The trick being not so much that you weren't asking in the right place before, but that perhaps nobody in Ubuntu clearly knows.
<AnAnt> persia: haha, you noticed ?
<persia> Of course.
<AnAnt> persia: ok, I looked at the changelog
<AnAnt> I see that in the past velocity depended on a libant
<AnAnt> libant1.6-java
<AnAnt> then that changed to  ant
<persia> Indeed.  The package also contains some stuff that gets installed to usr/share/ant/lib
<AnAnt> oh
<AnAnt> I still don't get it
<persia> I don't know the real reason either.  The dependency was changed in Debian in 2005, without clear comment.
<persia> But I suspect it's in part because there exists no libant anymore, and it is required to enable the ant integration to work.
<AnAnt_> if it is to enable ant integration to work, then probably ant should be in Suggests
<persia> Hrm?  Why?
<persia> Perhaps it won't install, or won't work without ant.
<persia> Perhaps it uses ant as part of it's JSP management
<AnAnt_> what's JSP ?
<david_yu> java server pages
<persia> AnAnt, Let's look at this a different way.  Why don't you want ant installed?
<AnAnt_> persia: ok, ant pulls in default-jdk
<AnAnt_> persia: which is a big overhead, although one may only need the velocity.jar from velocity package
<AnAnt_> ant Recommends default-jdk, which is understandable
<AnAnt_> but I don't quite understand that velocity *Depends* on ant
<persia> AnAnt, OK.  For what do you only need velocity.jar?
<AnAnt_> persia: a java software depends on velocity, dunno why though, I'm not much a java developer
<persia> And do you know that this software operates properly without ant?
<AnAnt_> isn't ant just some sort of a make system for java packages ?
<AnAnt_> build system
<persia> Kinda sorta.
<AnAnt__> d/c again
<AnAnt__> ok, so ant is only needed in build time
<AnAnt__> not runtime
<AnAnt__> yes, the software does use ant to build
<AnAnt__> probably I need to make sure from upstream if he needs velocity in runtime
<persia> Well, except that ant tends to be used for more runtime automation than make.
<persia> Yes, that would be a good idea.
<AnAnt__> runtime automation ?
<persia> Performing scripted tasks at runtime.
<persia> Remember, ant is just a collection of java code that is well suited to automating tasks.  This can be used as a build system, and that's the primary use of ant, but it can also be used in other ways.
<AnAnt___> ok, the app does need velocity
<AnAnt___> and when I removed ant (and kept velocity), the app does work
<persia> Well, file a bug asking for ant to be a recommendation rather than a dependency then.
<AnAnt___> hmm, probably more testing first
<AnAnt___> thanks anyways
<AnAnt> persia: recommendation or suggestion ?
<AnAnt_> seems that debian bug 506018 is related to what I was talking about
<ubottu> Debian bug 506018 in velocity "velocity: adds libraries to /usr/share/ant/lib" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/506018
<manzur> hola
<manzur> alguien sabe java aca?
<manzur> javascript
<fenn_> where is a good place for a newbee java programmer to get more answers than attitude - especially for graphics programming
<fenn_> ?
<fenn_> manzur:Sé que algunos de Java - ¿Cuál es su pregunta?
#ubuntu-java 2009-06-11
<ghostlines> hi all
<persia> hey ghostlines
<ghostlines> woops wrong place
<ghostlines> wanted to ask some java programming questions
<persia> Yeah, that's ##java
<ghostlines> and I got to be identified to join ##java, bummer
<persia> That's easy.  Just /query nickserv identify ${some password}
<persia> remember your password for later, and you can always be "ghostlines"
<ttx> For those interested, I'll be giving a packaging training session about Java libraries in 20 minutes on #ubuntu-classroom
<ghostlines> persia, thanks
<darkwise> hi ttx, I have a question to begin java-packaging : can I begin with debian doc ?  ubuntu has it's own one ?
<ttx> darkwise: Debian doc is good.
<darkwise> ok, thanks
<ttx> The only thing we enforce is the use of default-java virtuals
<ttx> build-depends: default-jdk
<ttx> Depends: default-jre-headless | java2-runtime-headless
<ttx> rather than naming a specific jvm
<ttx> last time I lokked it was missing from the Debian java policy docs.
<persia> It's missing on purpose.  default-* in Debian isn't always safe for all packages.
<persia> Something about the migration to openjdk still being underway.
<persia> (err, all packages/all architectures).
<ttx> persia: they still have default-java pointing to GCJ, but that shouldn't prevent them from using it
<ttx> as long as we use default-jdk when it works both with GCJ and Openjdk :)
<darkwise> nice, I think I'm in the correct channel :D
<darkwise> thanks persia ttx
<darkwise> do you suggest an easy exemple (package) to begin with ?
<ttx> I have a few in store... let me see
<persia> ttx, The problem is that some stuff doesn't work with gcj.
<ttx> persia: yep.
<persia> But for use, default-* should always work.  I don't know the status of the ia64 port, but the rest ought be fairly clean.
<persia> s/use/us/
<darkwise> persia, end even it's work, I think it's not with the same performance
<persia> darkwise, You'd have to benchmark.  For some workloads, for some architectures, JIT is faster, and for other workloads on other architectures precompiled is faster.
<ttx> darkwise: I still have to review a list that I'm interested to see in Ubuntu
<ttx> darkwise: Backport Util Concurrent 3.1, Axiom 1.2.8 ...
<ttx> I just have to make sure they are as easy as I think they are.
<darkwise> ok, thanks, I'll try
<ttx> persia: meeting ?
<persia> Is there?  I thought I was still failing to announce a meeting.  I'm happy to have one if you like.
<ttx> persia: I don't have anything specific
<persia> Then perhaps nobody will show up :)
<persia> Ah, too late.
<ttx> ah :)
 * darkwise follow the meeting :)
<drubin> ttx: Thanks for the informative talk
<ttx> drubin: you're welcome
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-16
<Tomy> Hi, can someone make a program which convert ssh to bmp image and then vice versa, i m willing to pay them...
<slytherin> ttx: The version of mvel in Ubuntu is 1.x while in Debian it is 2.x. Any plans to merge/sync? tiles needs mvel 2.x to build.
<ttx> slytherin: wasn't on my list. Given the revision bump we should probably check it doesn't break the rdeps
<ttx> drools in particular
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-18
<tomas050786> hey guys i was wondering if there is any place i could go to get some help on Java programing i am a newbe at it and have to get some help for an assigmnent
<lifeless> #java or something, I would say
<tomas050786> hi is there any one here who can help me
<mothdragon> Hi, I have very little experience in Java, but I was wondering if it is possible to compile a program in Java so that it does not need the JVM to run?
<lifeless> gcj
<lifeless> may help you there
<mothdragon> gcj?
<lifeless> gcj
<lifeless> it has some limits and I've not used it to do stuff without the jvm, so I can't help you with it
<mothdragon> well that's farther than i was before. I'm looking at it's site now. thanks!
<mothdragon> what kind of limitations does it have that you know of?
<slytherin> ttx: there?
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-19
<tomas86> does any one here know java printf
<edakiri> I'm debugging a segmentation fault with an applet.  What is the stand alone program that is used to run java applets? Multiple answers for multiple JREs welcome.
<edakiri> the answer: appletviewer
<edakiri> the answer: appletviewer
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-20
<jeus> hi guys
<jeus> this irc open for what ?
<jeus> this irc run  for what ?
<nthykier> jeus: Have you read the /topic ?
<jeus> nthykier, not find link
<nthykier> jeus: I do not understand what you mean
<nthykier>  /topic is an IRC command that tells you the topic of the IRC channel
<jeus> then ,i not do java question  here ?
<nthykier> you probably want to visit ##java for that
<nthykier> This channel is about the java programs/libraries in Ubuntu; for coding java you want to ask in ##java
#ubuntu-java 2011-06-19
<cvam> I am using netbeans for java programming. the command "echo $CLASSPATH" gives nothing. how can I find classpath
#ubuntu-java 2012-06-11
<mhall119> some familiar names in here :)
<mhall119> I need someone who can be a mentor for somebody writing a pkgme backend for Java apps, would anybody here be willing to help?
#ubuntu-java 2012-06-12
<jamespage> mhall119, I can help out with that
<mhall119> jamespage: thanks
#ubuntu-java 2013-06-10
<Faustas> .add
#ubuntu-java 2014-06-14
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
#ubuntu-java 2015-06-11
<wangshidong> helloworld
